# Payton going in Friday to get spayed



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a nervous wreck and its only Wednesday.....I know that its the right choice to have this done for our life, I just didn't think I would be so nervous. 

Im sure my vet has done 100,000's of these procedures but not with my baby!!! Cant believe I am so attached to this little girl!! All good puppy thoughts would be most appreciated and if anyone has any advise for after care PLEASE share.

Thanks everyone!!!! Have a great Holiday weekend hope all our dogs dont get too freaked from the fireworks, I think mine will be medicated so I have that going for me!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Take her off any supplements she's on, or let them know if anything she's been taking that they might not know about. 

Yes to pre-anesthetic blood work. 

Ask for a buccal-muccosal bleeding time test. BMBT Ask for that ahead of time - call tomorrow. 

Make sure you know what time they want her to stop eating and drinking. 

Find out when you will pick her up. Be prepared to keep her quiet for up to two weeks so that she doesn't split her incision - leash potties and things like that. 

I worry too for all of these things! It's good that a dog has someone that cares enough to be concerned about them!


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Take her off any supplements she's on, or let them know if anything she's been taking that they might not know about.
> 
> Yes to pre-anesthetic blood work.
> 
> ...


Thanks a Million!!! I will be on this 1st thing tomorrow, so happy I posted this tonight!! The only question I can answer is the food/water cut off ...midnight.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I second the yes on the pre-blood work.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

when Stoli was neutered I started bawling as he came out and didn't seem to recognize me (my baby was HIGH as a kite i'm telling you!) but just fyi if your dog is like mine he was raring to go the next day!!! It's hard but just remember to control them so they don't injure themselves and cause more issues....poor Stoli didn't seem to understand why he had to be on leash to go potty or couldn't run and jump in the house but we made it through lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It is a normal thing to worry about our babies, when my girls were spayed the next day they were back to their normal selves. But as previously posted you have to limit their exercise when they potty and try to keep them from jumping up on things which could cause their stitches to come loose. I never had to use the e-collar on mine, but some people do.


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

stolibaby said:


> when Stoli was neutered I started bawling as he came out and didn't seem to recognize me (my baby was HIGH as a kite i'm telling you!) but just fyi if your dog is like mine he was raring to go the next day!!! It's hard but just remember to control them so they don't injure themselves and cause more issues....poor Stoli didn't seem to understand why he had to be on leash to go potty or couldn't run and jump in the house but we made it through lol


Thank you thats good to know!! Keeping her down is going to be a challenge thats for sure.


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> It is a normal thing to worry about our babies, when my girls were spayed the next day they were back to their normal selves. But as previously posted you have to limit their exercise when they potty and try to keep them from jumping up on things which could cause their stitches to come loose. I never had to use the e-collar on mine, but some people do.


Growing up I had a couple puppies and I dont remember my mom being freaked out about these things lol - Fast forward 37 years to my first puppy and Im a wreck, didnt think I would get so attached to a fur baby. Now keep in mind I have a Flat Coated Retriever as well Bandit but we rescued him at age 4 so al the "major" stuff was done. Think I may have to break out the crate too try and keep her calm and safe. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

Mom2Shaman said:


> I second the yes on the pre-blood work.


Up until last night I had no idea this was an option!! Thanks!!


----------

